# Marshall Origin 20



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

$460 for a head, not a bad price ?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Funny you should ask.... 2 came up in Montreal last week. One at $400 the other at $500. $400 sold in a day, $500 still up.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

tomee2 said:


> Funny you should ask.... 2 came up in Montreal last week. One at $400 the other at $500. $400 sold in a day, $500 still up.


I am getting the one at $399, but it's taxable, thus $460.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

BGood said:


> I am getting the one at $399, but it's taxable, thus $460.


The 2 I saw were on kijiji, and the $400 one the ad dissapeared fast. Not sure if that's the same one but in any case I think $460 is a decent price on these.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Some owners complain amps are noisy .
Test it carefuly before going to you home with the amp


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Inside view:


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Latole said:


> Some owners complain amps are noisy .
> Test it carefuly before going to you home with the amp


Thanks, will do. What kind of noise, where from ?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Paul Running said:


> Inside view:
> View attachment 380656


Am I supposed to take the chassis out ? I wouldn't think that'd go well with the seller.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

BGood said:


> Thanks, will do. What kind of noise, where from ?


Mine wasn't noisy. Sample size 1, 100% un-noisy. I had the head, it's a good amp.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

BGood said:


> Am I supposed to take the chassis out ? I wouldn't think that'd go well with the seller.


No, I just posted an image, to provide an idea of what it looks like inside.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

BGood said:


> Am I supposed to take the chassis out ? I wouldn't think that'd go well with the seller.


No, play with it .

What kind of noise ? Google: "Marshall Origin 20 noise"


----------



## ykram57 (May 25, 2008)

BlueRocker said:


> Mine wasn't noisy. Sample size 1, 100% un-noisy. I had the head, it's a good amp.


I’ve got the 20watt head. Mine’s dead quiet.
I’ve never heard this complaint in my research.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

ykram57 said:


> I’ve got the 20watt head. Mine’s dead quiet.
> I’ve never heard this complaint in my research.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Latole said:


> View attachment 380696


En français ... come on


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

BGood said:


> En français ... come on



Et oui, pourquoi pas.


----------



## ykram57 (May 25, 2008)

Latole said:


> Et oui, pourquoi pas.


One thing it does do, it does make a small pop when you turn the power off. It’s advised to turn down
the volume before flipping the switch.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

ykram57 said:


> One thing it does do, it does make a small pop when you turn the power off. It’s advised to turn down
> the volume before flipping the switch.



You are right.


----------



## Tresise (Apr 26, 2021)

I didn't have any noise from my Marshall origin 20 combo amo for what it's worth. Was a nice amp I had paid 400 on kijiji for it, only complaint I could have was it broke up too early for my liking, I think once I had the volume above 5 it quickly broke up which some may like, I just prefer it staying clean for a bit more volume


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Tresise said:


> I didn't have any noise from my Marshall origin 20 combo amo for what it's worth. Was a nice amp I had paid 400 on kijiji for it, only complaint I could have was it broke up too early for my liking, I think once I had the volume above 5 it quickly broke up which some may like, I just prefer it staying clean for a bit more volume


Check tubes, bias resistors on power tubes R3 , 150 ohms 5 w
Or R 41,42 on phase inverter circuit
Or put 12AY7 tube in V1 to replace the ECC83 / 12AX7


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

ykram57 said:


> One thing it does do, it does make a small pop when you turn the power off. It’s advised to turn down
> the volume before flipping the switch.


You could add a pop suppression circuit.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Paul Running said:


> You could add a pop suppression circuit.


Can you still play pop music with that on though ?


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

My neighbor bought the combo version and we played it and liked the sound and how it responded to different guitars, pick attacks and several pedals. 
Then he read something disparaging on the internet and took it back.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

GUInessTARS said:


> My neighbor bought the combo version and we played it and liked the sound and how it responded to different guitars, pick attacks and several pedals.
> Then he read something disparaging on the internet and took it back.


Damned internet ! 😆


----------



## 2Pauls (Nov 1, 2021)

My first DSL20HR was crap right out of the box.. Major crackle and pop sounds just like the internet is talking about. Contacted Marshall directly and was told "it sounds like the gyrator is faulty, send it for service"
Before I did that I was lucky to find another L&M location had one which I quickly exchanged. No issues with the second one. But for sure there is a systemic problem with the Origin and DSL. Probably related to the fact they are coming out of Vietnam. What really pisses me off is that Marshall have known about this since 2018 and they are doing nothing about it. I cant understand the thinking behind that!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I hate it when the gyrator is faulty, WTF is a gyrator?


----------



## 2Pauls (Nov 1, 2021)

Ya, I had to google it also. And WHY DONT THEY FIX IT??


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Paul Running said:


> You could add a pop suppression circuit.


Any suggestion wich part ?


----------



## 2Pauls (Nov 1, 2021)

Gyrator - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





This was the suspected cause of the noise in my first DSL20HR according to my email from Marshall.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

2Pauls said:


> Gyrator - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A *gyrator !!!*


----------



## 2Pauls (Nov 1, 2021)

Gyrator circuit, yes. And actually rereading the email, Marshall said that or tubes.


“Thank you for the video it sounds like it could be the gyrator causing the noise or a faulty valve but without actually seeing the amplifier it is hard to tell.

Kind Regards





CONTACT AT MARSHALL.COM​

+44 (0)1908 375 411​DENBIGH ROAD, BLETCHLEY, ENGLAND, MK1 1DQ​


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

MarkM said:


> I hate it when the gyrator is faulty, WTF is a gyrator?


Mostly used in transformer analysis, radar techs use the term.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I think in the guitar amp world, 'gyrator' is sometimes used to refer to an electronic speaker emulation circuit.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Active tone controls are often based around gyrators.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

2Pauls said:


> What really pisses me off is that Marshall have known about this since 2018 and they are doing nothing about it. I cant understand the thinking behind that!


Well, the thinking is probably that, even after the debacle with the DSL and TSL boards, people just won't stop buying their stuff.


----------



## 2Pauls (Nov 1, 2021)

jb welder said:


> Well, the thinking is probably that, even after the debacle with the DSL and TSL boards, people just won't stop buying their stuff.


That would explain why it’s been an issue since 2018, or at least that’s as far back as I have found discussions about it! When you’re a big name you can manufacture shite and people will line up for it.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

jb welder said:


> people just won't stop buying their stuff.


buyers' inertia.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

People like cheaping out on crap that is unfixable.

I love reading about how awesome my blackstar sounds reviews online right next to the help my blackstar is broken and no tech can fix it for less than its new cost.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

No gyratorism pop noises problems up to now with mine.


----------



## 2Pauls (Nov 1, 2021)

Mine’s been fine also, the second one that is. Going on a couple of months now. I’m keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Bluestone (Nov 2, 2021)

2Pauls said:


> My first DSL20HR was crap right out of the box.. Major crackle and pop sounds just like the internet is talking about. Contacted Marshall directly and was told "it sounds like the gyrator is faulty, send it for service"
> Before I did that I was lucky to find another L&M location had one which I quickly exchanged. No issues with the second one. But for sure there is a systemic problem with the Origin and DSL. Probably related to the fact they are coming out of Vietnam. What really pisses me off is that Marshall have known about this since 2018 and they are doing nothing about it. I cant understand the thinking behind that!


I too had a DSL20 Head that was noisy (hissing) as well as producing a loud double popping when being turned off, even with all controls turned all the way down. Took it in for warranty service and it was no different when I got it back. Returned the amp for refund. The Made In England 20 watt heads had no such issues, but they were more than double the price. It appears you get what you pay for.


----------



## 2Pauls (Nov 1, 2021)

Price often does play into quality. Had my second one not been good I was considering one of the UK made units such as the SV20. But again, the price point came into play. Meaning I liked the price of the Vietnam made unit.


----------

